# Korea Poecilotheria



## nofadejh (Mar 13, 2010)

*Nofadejh's Poecilotheria*






Poecilotheria subfusca(highland)  sub-adult female











Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli  adult female






Poecilotheria striata  adult female






Poecilotheria rufilata  adult female






Poecilotheria regalis adult female







produce my Poecilotheria information


i'm korea tarantula breeder

i love Poecilotheria 

very amazing arthropod 

Thank you for reading my post

have a nice day ^^


----------



## EDED (Mar 13, 2010)

I didnt realize Korea had tarantula hobby 

I immigrated from korea to the US in 92 and back then there was no pet bug hobby overthere.

good to see T lovers worldwide lol

thanks for the pics.


----------



## Teal (Mar 13, 2010)

*Ooh that rufilata is beautiful!

Okay, they are ALL beautiful... but I am partial to that species!

Great photos..  *


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Mar 13, 2010)

Awesome pic's.  Poecilotheria is probably my favorite genus too. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## Koh_ (Mar 13, 2010)

hey Nofadejh! it's me 'feelmania' . 
glad to see you here! haha


----------



## 8by8 (Mar 13, 2010)

Very nice collection. I need to get a  Poecilotheria sp. next time I get another T shipment. Its long over due.


----------



## VESPidA (Mar 13, 2010)

wow, beautiful pokies!  i also love that composite of all the carapaces -- that is really neat and something i would hang on the wall in my T room! (if i had one haha)


----------



## Scorpendra (Mar 13, 2010)

Fantastic! I want to get a pokie, but I can barely choose just one


----------



## endoflove (Mar 13, 2010)

Scorpendra said:


> Fantastic! I want to get a pokie, but I can barely choose just one


who said u needed to choose


----------

